# The Autumnal Suite Is Musically Complete



## american music (Mar 18, 2014)

The Chicago Bears will be playing in October 
but the Cubs will not. Because they will have fell off the play-off stairs 
when the weather was hot. 
But Chicago music lovers need not have to retreat 
because there will be the Autumnal Suite!

The Autumnal Suite
By Ronald H. Brady

The conductor lifted up his baton
and gazed at the notes on the score.
While a cellist Lucy Wan
repositioned her cello on the floor.

The violinists were poised to play
with bows firmly in their hands
and the woodwinds were prepared for their say
with their music on the stands.

The trombonists and the other members of the brass
filled up their lungs with air.
And the member of the audience
who did arrive last
quietly sat in her chair.

The conductor then gave the beat
for the first chords to sound
and then the notes from the Autumnal Suite
from the rafters did rebound.

The Autumnal Suite 
is a seasonal choice
and is scored for complete
orchestra with voice.

The players of the band
are a diversified crew
but they play as well 
as most others do.

There is Jerry Pace who plays bass
and has an expert bow technique
and Marie McStolla who plays viola
and is at her musical peak.
And Daryl Sloan who plays trombone
also teaches a musicology course.
And Carol Korn and her French Horn
have recently been sworn 
as deputies of the Force.

The colors of the leaves
were depicted in a canvass of sound
that impressed the audience to believe
that the leaves were turning brown.

At the top of a crescendo 
the orchestra did pause
and then a passage in pianissimo
was the featured musical clause.

While the other woodwinds played variations
on a variety of different themes
the bassoons did imitations 
of the sounds of brooks and streams.

Then the Oboe painted a scene
of leaves falling thru the air
of trees that were once lusty green
but are now becoming bare.
But then the flute took over
in a magical modulation
suggesting summer would again return
after the winter hibernation.

Then the pattering of the feet 
of kids returning to school
was suggested by the bass drum's beat.
And as the brass played jazz 
in a fashion like cool
people stopped to listen
who were on the street.

So even though the autumn leaves 
were drifting to the ground
the conductor did not stop lifting
the pace of the sound.
For the city could not allow 
itself to go too slow
even though the wind
would soon whip up the snow.

Now the moment did arrive for which everyone was in wait
the vocal cords of the tenor did indeed vibrate.
As he stood on top of a high A
in resonant bel canto style
even the soprano had to say
"O yes!" with her smile.

In performing their duet,
that was the climax of the Suite,
they were determined to get
the audience on its feet.

And now the music suggested the intro
of a pre - season basketball game
and the orchestra helps to introduce
the home team each by name.
With a dynamic techno fanfare
complete with a syncopated beat
like the cool autumnal air
that whistles thru each street.

Though the autumn leaves are falling
the conductor is not stalling
as he masterfully measures 
the flow of beat.
And when the concert is over
the cool of October
will greet the patrons 
when they return to the street.

Though the suite would end
with pizzicato strings 
and a soprano/tenor duet,
at a quarter past ten
at Yang Chou Chen's
the dinner table was being set.
Where Maestro Tavisoli
would have beef ravioli
with a touch of mustard sauce
with the lady in the violinist first chair
she with the long blond hair
who loves to call him boss.

Originally posted on

http://www.intelrap.com/update.008a.html

RHB Symphony No.1, 2nd, 3rd and 4th Movements


----------

